# Durchlaufen von Sets



## maveee (20. Jun 2009)

Hallo , 

ich hab ne Klasse (subject) die eine ObjektVariable (x) enthält . nun hab ich auch ein Set von dieser Klasse (subject ) nämlich Set<subject> 

jetzt will ich alle Elemente von diesem Set vergleichen und den objekt(subject) mit dem kleinsten (x) zurückgeben.wie kann ich das machen ? 

meine idee war mit Iterator das Set zu durchlaufen ...aber ich weiß nicht genau wie 

danke


----------



## SlaterB (20. Jun 2009)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/84714-durchlaufen-von-sets.html


----------

